# What is Massularia Acuminata?



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2011)

*What is Massularia Acuminata?*

Posted by steroidt on Aug 24th, 2010 and filed under Featured Articles, Nutrition & Nutritional Supplements, Research Updates, Steroids in Supplements, Steroids in the Nutritional Industry, Uncategorized. You can follow any responses to this entry through the RSS 2.0. Responses are currently closed, but you can trackback from your own site.

Massularia acuminata is shrub or small tree that grows up to 9 meters high, primarily found in the understorey of the closed-forest of western Africa. It can be found as far west as Liberia and as far north as Guinea, while it reaches its southeast limit in Tanzania.

wmsIt is widely grown in these areas, and used for a variety of purposes, including its antibacterial properties, its strength and durability as a building material, and its folk reputation as a libido booster.

Recently, Massularia acuminata has been touted as a testosterone booster, based on a study conducted on rodents in Nigeria.

The study revealed a boost in testicular testosterone of roughly 60%, with a corresponding increase in luteinizing hormone levels of approximately 66% relative to control animals. While that increase is substantial, it is likely too low to provide much of an ergogenic (performance enhancing) effect.

It is important to note that the dose used to achieve the moderate-at-best 66% testosterone boost was 1,000mgs/kg. A human attempting to achieve that type of dosing protocol would need to take several thousand milligrams of the herb, several times each day; at the time of this writing, there are two products on the nutritional supplement market containing Massularia acuminata (aka Massularia accuminate), and neither list a milligram amount, or a daily serving amount, which could reasonably be expected to approach the maximal studied rodent dose.

While it could be reasonably expected that Massularia acuminata will raise testosterone levels in humans, it is highly unlikely that this boost would be deemed performance-enhancing, in light of the unrealistically high dose required by the practical inefficiency of the herb itself.


----------

